# Hey guys! My Chihuahua has some strange symptoms…



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

Hey guys! I have a 8 year old long hair Chihuahua named Ivy that started getting sick last Friday, the 24th. Her symptoms were not being her usual joyful self, eating less, diarrhea and jelly in the stool and lethargy. On Saturday morning I gently touched her and she squealed in pain and ran away. It seemed like her whole body was in pain  . Nose dry, brown discharge from the eyes. I took her to the best vet we have in town immediately, tested her (stool, blood and xray), nothing was found. Doctor said may be colitis due to stress… we recently moved in town and we took a week vacation so it was a lot happening in her life. Give her meds to help with her bowel and I got digestive support, glutamine, vit D and I keep a very close eye on her. Her bowels are fine now, no more jelly, diarrhea or fowl odor.

The problem is she doesn’t seem to be able to shake whatever she has off. She would be good one day and then I would kiss her gently on the head the next day and she would squeal again, start to shake, run away to hide… clearly in pain and distress. Today she tried to bark when hubby came home and half thru her bark it turned into a pain squeal, started to shake and she’s been sitting in her bed looking sad for the past 20 minutes. I’m heartbroken to see her like this and I’m just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what may be going on. Thanks!!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Did your vet do thorough neurological and orthopedic exams? It sounds like possibly a slipping disk in her neck or back. It might be such a small shift that it didn't show up on radiographs. Or, if the vet was focused on the tummy issue, he or she might not have thought to thoroughly investigate the vertebrae. 
My other guess would be pancreatitis, as it can be extremely painful and cause the symptoms you described. However, since her stool responded so quickly to meds, I wouldn't think pancreatitis would be the cause, but I have seen stranger things happen.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have a video camera, maybe you could catch her in a moment when she is painful. I'd get her back to the vet pronto.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I second checking for a slipped disc or pulled muscle. Hope you find out what's wrong soon.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The jelly diarrhea and foul smell make me think intestinal distress. My puppy went through this at around 7 months. I think some bad treats set it off. She too had a very jelly like diarrhea, dark almost red that smelled horrendous. It came on quickly. She was given an anti-nausea and anti-diarrhea medicine by the emergency vet. The scary thing is she had become dehydrated. They also gave her fluids overnight.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Since this is almost a week old, we'd love an update on Ivy. Hopefully she is well, or at least better now.


----------

